# Classic Hymers, Payloads?



## Trippytinker (Feb 17, 2011)

We're thinking of selling our 6.5t motorhome & getting ourselves an old(ish) Hymer. There are 5 of us so we'd be looking at a 6 berth and using a trailer to carry the bikes. Please can anyone point me in the direction of info on model numbers & payloads?
Hoping to have a budget of around 10-12k


----------



## bangle (Aug 15, 2011)

*Classic Hymers - payloads*

My B644 is in theory a six berth but that means 3 doubles - fixed one at the back is very big. Seatbelts for five plus driver. I've never used the bike rack but I would think that five bikes would easily go in the garage which is the brilliant feature of this van. It is 3.5t and can tow up to 5000kg. Think wardrobe would be on the small size for 5 people and doubt that the water tank would do five showers on the trot. Eating would mean two each side of the table and one in the swivel passenger chair - bit cramped on a daily, three times a day basis. I love my van but I've never tried to get that many people into it except for drinks or a meal when it was raining.


----------



## Trippytinker (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the reply bangle, we've been 'motorcaravanning' for years moving up from a VW splitti to the current Merc 709D as the children have grown so are quite accustomed to living in 'snug' conditions. our main extended holidays are usually the school Holidays spent in mainland Europe where meals can usually be enjoyed Al-fresco & the water tank topped-up via a watering can , also if we ever use a campsite the boys have a pop-up tent each.
The concern is finding a van that can actually carry 5 passengers + dog, looking at some of the newer vans (which are out of our price range anyway) pay-loads are so tight it's no wonder hardly any manufacturers fit more than 4 belted seats.
That said our hearts are set on a 'classic' LHD Hymer 6 berth with a trailer to take the bikes etc I just cannot find a guide to what model is called what


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Hymer Layouts*

http://www.dmiuk.com/sale_hylay.php

The above link gives you an idea of the layouts available as a start - hope this helps!

Sundial


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

We have a 670. Have had 10 people sitting and talking. 5 front area, 5 back area. 4500kg. 24.7 mpg at 50mph.

Have a look at Resources/Useful downloads 660 manual


----------

